# Apache auf richtigen Unterordner zeigen lassen??



## zedriq (31. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht auf den richtigen Unterordner zu verweisen. Der Apache ist installiert und bei Eingabe der IP zeigt er auch das obligatorische *It works!* an, welches bekanntlicherweise in Form einer *index.html* im Unterordner */usr/share/apache2/default-site *liegt.

Die anzusprechende Webseite liegt aber im Unterordner _*/home/test/v2*_.

Wo muss ich dies nun konfigurieren, damit ich bei Eingabe der IP/Alias auf automatisch auf dieses Unterverzeichnis verweise.

Dazu noch eine Frage am Rande: Die Webseite basiert auf Nuke 7.8. Muss ich in Nuke auch etwas einstellen, damit Nuke weiss, in welchem Unterordner (und abwärts) es sich bewegen muss?

Bitte um Hilfe, da ich echt nicht weiterkomme.


----------



## csiebert (6. Sep. 2010)

hast du denn schon einen vhost dafür angelegt?


----------



## zedriq (6. Sep. 2010)

hmm...stelle die frage hier nur in vertretung, daher kann ich nicht sagen ob oder ob nicht... 

sorry for that.

gehen wir mal davon aus, dass nicht...

wie/wo legt man diesen denn an?

lg, zed


----------



## csiebert (6. Sep. 2010)

ausgehend davon, dass du kein ispconfig verwendest, legst du sie in dem ordner an, in dem deine apache-konfig sie erwartet. bei debian ist das /etc/apache2/sites-available

nimm dir einfach die konfiguration _default _und passe sie deinen bedürfnissen an. anschließend einen symlink im ordner /etc/apache2/sites-enabled erstellen, a2ensite _vhost _erledigt dies automatisch für dich. anschließend _/etc/init.d/apache2 reload_ ausführen, und schon läufts...

gruß, chris


----------



## zedriq (6. Sep. 2010)

danke vielmals! 
das klingt schonmal vielversprechend und leite ich erstmal so weiter.

ich melde mich bei bedarf wieder.

lg, zed


----------



## zedriq (21. Okt. 2010)

Nach längerer Zeit haben wir endlich mal Zeit finden können, und der Angelegenheit annehmen zu können. Leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht. 

Scheinbar liegt es an einem Aufruf in der mainfile.php, wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, warum es auf dem bestehenden Server mit demselben Aufruf funktionieren sollte... 


```
if (defined('FORUM_ADMIN')) {
    require_once("../../../config.php");
    require_once("../../../db/db.php");
} elseif (defined('INSIDE_MOD')) {
    require_once("../../config.php");
    require_once("../../db/db.php");
} else {
    require_once("config.php"); 
    require_once("db/db.php");
    /* FOLLOWING TWO LINES ARE DEPRECATED BUT ARE HERE FOR OLD MODULES COMPATIBILITY */
    /* PLEASE START USING THE NEW SQL ABSTRACTION LAYER. SEE MODULES DOC FOR DETAILS */
    require_once("includes/sql_layer.php");
    $dbi = sql_connect($dbhost, $dbuname, $dbpass, $dbname);
}
```
in der folgenden Zeile bricht er aus unerfindlichen Gründen einfach ab.


```
require_once("db/db.php");
```
Leider stehen wir grad (auch wahrscheinlich der Uhrzeit wegen) auf dem Schlauch.

Hier der Link:
http://109.230.210.240/index.php

Kann sich hier jemand vorstellen, woran es liegen mag??


----------



## F4RR3LL (21. Okt. 2010)

Wie schaut denn die entsprechende vhost config aus ?


----------



## zedriq (21. Okt. 2010)

*aktuelle vhost config*

hier die aktuelle vhost config:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
    
    DocumentRoot /home/epiacenterde/v2/
    <Directory />
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
    </Directory>
    <Directory /home/epiacenterde/v2/>
        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        allow from all
    </Directory>

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
    <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
        AllowOverride None
        Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log

    # Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
    # alert, emerg.
    LogLevel warn

    CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined

    Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/"
    <Directory "/usr/share/doc/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
        Order deny,allow
        Deny from all
        Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
    </Directory>

</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## csiebert (21. Okt. 2010)

und nem auszug aus dem fehlerlog?


----------



## zedriq (21. Okt. 2010)

ist angehängt. 

habe auf die schnelle die komplette genommen. obiger status quo betrifft aber nur die letzten beiden tage.


----------



## zedriq (21. Okt. 2010)

hier jetzt mal der auszug der letzten 4 tage...


----------



## zedriq (22. Okt. 2010)

hat denn keiner ne idee??


----------



## zedriq (26. Okt. 2010)

...wir kommen hier einfach nicht weiter. PLZ, würde mich schon prostituieren, um an Hints oder Tipps zu kommen...


----------



## zedriq (31. Okt. 2010)

Ein Kollege hat parallel mal ein frisches Nuke aufgesetzt und siehe da, es funktioniert...

http://109.230.210.240/html/

Noch nochmaligem Umkonfigurieren wird nun schonmal der Seitentitel und das Background angezeigt, aber dann bricht es wieder ab.

http://109.230.210.240/v2/

Momentan wissen wir wieder nicht, woran es liegen mag, aber ich habe das log von heute nochmal angehängt.

Hier der Inhalt der Datei _000-default_ aus dem Ordner _sites-enabled_


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
    
    DocumentRoot /var/www/
    <Directory />
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/>
        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        allow from all
    </Directory>

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
    <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
        AllowOverride None
        Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log

    # Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
    # alert, emerg.
    LogLevel warn

    CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined

    Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/"
    <Directory "/usr/share/doc/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
        Order deny,allow
        Deny from all
        Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
    </Directory>

</VirtualHost>
```
EDIT:

Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es an dem tinyMCE liegt. Ggf. müsste der mal komplett auskommentiert werden, da der sowieso nicht mehr in Verwendung ist. :/ :?
Kann mir einer sagen, in welcher Datei, der eingebaut wird? Hab mich gerade schon totgesucht... X(

Muss ja iwo in der Head Anweisung sein, wenn man sich den Quelltext anschaut, den man jetzt schon ausgegeben bekommt. Nur wo genau??


----------

